
Outsourcing Design? - newcities
I need some graphics for my startup&#x27;s website, so I&#x27;m looking for recs for low-cost designers. Thanks for the help!
======
halfbrown
Have you looked at places like 99designs.com and fiverr.com?

------
mrassili
What's your email?

